# Sudden Weight Gain using Diet Whey



## Jivebunny (Feb 7, 2013)

For months I found that I was not gaining strength or muscle weight, I was however getting thicker around the waist. I then decided to go on a calorie controlled diet to loose the tire around my middle while continuing my lifting. During the diet I noted all the food I ate on the MyFitnessPal App on my ipod and found that although my calories were around 1800 a day my protein intake was also low, around 75 grams a day. I weighed 93kgs (approx 15 stone). I put two and two together and found that for ages my protein intake was low. I train hard three days a week on a push pull routine and hope to compete in the over 50's bodybuilding champs if I can get my abbs back.

Anyway for the first time in my 30years of lifting I decided to supplement my protein with PhD Diet Whey, I increased my intake by 50grams a day by taking one scoop three time a day.

In four weeks my weight went from 93kgs to 98kgs. Strength gradually increased ans my recovery is much quicker, I'm not suffering from DOMS so much. I'm still dieting to get rid of this tire that I have round my middle but at the age of 47 it's not easy. I've increased my calories to 2000 a day which just gets me through the days and workouts.

Has anyone noticed such a rapid increase in weight in such a short period of time (four weeks) while on a calorie controlled diet?.

I'm guessing my body must have been craving for protein for ages without realizing Since then I broke three personal bests in the gym but just wish my waist line would shrink this quick. 

I do cardio during warm ups but as I train early morning before going to work I find that time is not on my side and I mybe lacking in the cardio to burn the fat?

Any seniors out there having problem shifting there mid rift or advise from anyone gratefully received


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Jivebunny said:


> .... and found that although my calories were around 1800 a day my protein intake was also low, around 75 grams a day. I weighed 93kgs (approx 15 stone). I put two and two together and found that for ages my protein intake was low. ....





> ...Anyway for the first time in my 30years of lifting I decided to supplement my protein with PhD Diet Whey, I increased my intake by 50grams a day by taking one scoop three time a day.
> 
> In four weeks my weight went from 93kgs to 98kgs. Strength gradually increased ans my recovery is much quicker, I'm not suffering from DOMS so much. I'm still dieting to get rid of this tire that I have round my middle but at the age of 47 it's not easy. I've increased my calories to 2000 a day which just gets me through the days and workouts....
> 
> ...


I think you are pretty much answering your own questions here.

Basically, you weren't getting enough protein, you added some, you grew.

i would suggest you add another 50g Protein per day (ideally from solid foods) and I imagin you would grow some more. You'd still be on a fat loss diet, but you would be regaining the muscle tissue you have previously lost, and muscle tissue is metabolically active, so the more of it you have, the better your metabolism, so the better equiped you are for fat burning, as all the mitochondria that are need to burn fat, are found in muscle tissue.

In terms of fat loss around the midsection, I personally have found that Conjugated Linoliec Acid is an extremely effective supplement for this.

In regards to midsection 'thickness' this could be down to digestive issues, whereby some of the foods you are eating you are struggling to digest efficiently, so they are sitting in your intestines/colon and fermenting. A food intolerance tet could be very useful for you.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Jivebunny said:


> .... and found that although my calories were around 1800 a day my protein intake was also low, around 75 grams a day. I weighed 93kgs (approx 15 stone). I put two and two together and found that for ages my protein intake was low. ....





> ...Anyway for the first time in my 30years of lifting I decided to supplement my protein with PhD Diet Whey, I increased my intake by 50grams a day by taking one scoop three time a day.
> 
> In four weeks my weight went from 93kgs to 98kgs. Strength gradually increased ans my recovery is much quicker, I'm not suffering from DOMS so much. I'm still dieting to get rid of this tire that I have round my middle but at the age of 47 it's not easy. I've increased my calories to 2000 a day which just gets me through the days and workouts....





> ...I'm guessing my body must have been craving for protein for ages without realizing Since then I broke three personal bests in the gym but just wish my waist line would shrink this quick.
> 
> I do cardio during warm ups but as I train early morning before going to work I find that time is not on my side and I mybe lacking in the cardio to burn the fat?
> 
> Any seniors out there having problem shifting there mid rift or advise from anyone gratefully received


I think you are pretty much answering your own questions here.

Basically, you weren't getting enough protein, you added some, you grew.

i would suggest you add another 50g Protein per day (ideally from solid foods) and I imagin you would grow some more. You'd still be on a fat loss diet, but you would be regaining the muscle tissue you have previously lost, and muscle tissue is metabolically active, so the more of it you have, the better your metabolism, so the better equiped you are for fat burning, as all the mitochondria that are need to burn fat, are found in muscle tissue.

In terms of fat loss around the midsection, I personally have found that Conjugated Linoliec Acid is an extremely effective supplement for this.

In regards to midsection 'thickness' this could be down to digestive issues, whereby some of the foods you are eating you are struggling to digest efficiently, so they are sitting in your intestines/colon and fermenting. A food intolerance test could be very useful for you.


----------



## Jivebunny (Feb 7, 2013)

Many thanks Neil, this is much appreciated.

What brands of Conjugated Linoliec Acid do you recommend and at what dose?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Brands I have used are PhD and Extreme but I'm currently using Deluxe Nutrition, which i found on Ebay.

CLA 1000 1000mg 360 Softgel Capsules In A Pouch | eBay

I'm currently doing 12 caps a day...but I'm pre-contest, start with 6 a day, and after a few weeks increase to 9 a day.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Most naturals make big gains when they start eating enough. Most of the ones I know like to stay in shape and are always on some kind of diet which leads to overtraining in my eyes, whenever they increase their food intake their bodies soak it up like mad and they get a growth spurt.


----------



## Alden (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey guys,According to me that weight gain is a perfect job and it is not easy and needs

some special efforts so we should be eat energetic diets and foods for weight gain.Some

tips here for the weight gain like,....

1 Banana diet

2 Dairy foods

3 Potatoes

4 Milk and yogurt

5 Rices

6 Gym work....


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Alden, it's good to see you getting involved but your advice on diets is not the best, perhaps you should look into the diet and nutrition side of things a bit more.

Dairy foods are milk and yogurt, cows milk is not a particularly good food for humans and over 20% of the worlds population are allergic or intolerant to it.

Rice tends to be high on the glycemic index and does not lead to a great feeling of satiety.

Banana diet? Anyone going on a diet of bananas is showing they don't have a clue what they are doing. Bananas are pure carbohydrates, following a carb only diet for long enough will kill you. The human body needs fat, protein and water to survive, if it goes without these 3 it will shut down.

Perhaps the points I've mentioned would be a good place for you to start Alden.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m wondering if 1800 cals was actually slowing your metabolism down, thats not a lot for a 15 stone chap specially as it was mainly carbs, low cal diets do require your macros to be much better.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive found this too Cal whenever ive gone low cal!!! People forget ur body still needs calories to just exist!!! I have found best results from going high protein and using just veggies etc as my carb source!! I dropped all white carbs for a couple of weeks but basically ate loads still!! I think my body then used my fat stores as energy and my muscle was spared due to the high protein!?? Am i right in my thinking??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think so yeah..

slow metabolism comes up a lot for me..

even with usual cals if someones pushing to hard in training, life, whatever, the metabolism is slowed. (imo)

was thinking bout starting a thread on this earlier before i read this but CBA lol

i dont find increasing my cals prevent overtraining, (which for me is the only way i can slow my metabolism down) im always hearing how peeps increase theyre food to be able to train harder, more frequently etc, this dosnt work for me at all.

however i do find getting more sleep helps..

more sleep = more rest..

you grow when you rest.

very few people seem to take rest seriously..

its allways push push push..

rest is as likely to get your metabolism back on track as anything (imo lol) plus its free. assuming your diets in order blah blah..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Train like a soldier, eat like a king, sleep like a baby!!!


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Whey protein is great post workout because your body can absorb it so quickly, leading to quicker recovery time and therefore less muscle loss or more muscle gain, depending on what you're working on.


----------

